# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí >  ‘Đánh Thức Bản Lĩnh’ với Bức tường Tiger cao nhất Việt Nam

## Boom Bo

Tp.HCM, ngày 20/04/2015 – Sau chuỗi sự kiện âm nhạc đỉnh cao Tiger Remix vừa diễn ra trong dịp đầu năm mới, một lần nữa Tiger Beer tiếp tục ‘đánh thức bản lĩnh’ giới trẻ Việt với sự kiện chinh phục Bức tường Tiger cao nhất Việt Nam được tổ chức trong tháng 5 tại Tp.HCM.
Luôn đồng hành cùng giới trẻ trong hành trình vượt qua rào cản của cuộc sống, chính Tiger Beer cũng nỗ lực thoát khỏi lối mòn trong sáng tạo nhằm mang đến cho khán giả những trải nghiệm độc đáo và thú vị nhất. Với Bức tường Tiger 25 mét – cao nhất Việt Nam hiện nay, các bạn trẻ sẽ có cơ hội đánh thức bản lĩnh tinh thần và thể chất để chinh phục đỉnh cao thử thách với nhiều quà tặng hấp dẫn từ Tiger Beer.

Nhân dịp này, khán giả sẽ có dịp gặp gỡ nghệ sỹ tiên phong hiphop Việt Max, nhân vật chính trong đoạn phim quảng cáo của Tiger Beer với sự can đảm theo đuổi đam mê, vượt qua trở ngại để tạo dựng lối đi riêng và đạt đến những thành quả đáng ngưỡng mộ trong cuộc sống. Câu chuyện ‘đánh thức bản lĩnh’ của Việt Max là một ví dụ điển hình để giới trẻ Việt có thêm nguồn động lực chinh phục những nấc thang cao hơn trong cuộc sống. Điểm nhấn của sự kiện sẽ là tiết mục dancing trên bề mặt bức tường Tiger cao 25 mét do Việt Max đích thân biên đạo. Ngoài ra, sự kiện còn có sự góp mặt của tay leo núi trẻ tuổi Phan Thanh Nhiên – người Việt Nam đầu tiên chinh phục đỉnh Everest và nhiều ngôi sao trong làng giải trí như Ca sỹ Đông Nhi, Ông Cao Thắng, Nhóm nhạc PB Nation, Beat Boxer Mr.T, Ảo thuật gia Petey Nguyễn…

Sự kiện chinh phục Bức tường Tiger cao nhất Việt Nam sẽ lần lượt diễn ra tại hai địa điểm ở Tp.HCM theo lịch trình sau:

- CV Lê Thị Riêng : Từ ngày 07/05 đến ngày 09/05
- Aeon Mall : Từ ngày 22/05 đến ngày 24/05
- Đêm sự kiện “Đánh thức bản lĩnh” sẽ diễn ra từ 19:00 - 21:30 ngày 24/05 tại Aeon Mall Quận Tân Phú. 

Ngoài ra, từ ngày 12/4, Tiger Beer sẽ tổ chức nhiều hoạt động hấp dẫn tại các nhà hàng trên toàn quốc với nhiều phần quà có giá trị. Độc giả có thể truy cập www.facebook.com/tigerbeerVN hoặc www.tigerbeer.com.vn để cập nhật thông tin mới nhất về chương trình.

----------


## Boom Bo

"Đánh Thức Bản Lĩnh" cùng Tiger Beer, chinh phục giải thưởng hấp dẫn tại: www.tigerbeer.com.vn

----------


## Boom Bo

Chia sẻ TVC "Đánh Thức Bản Lĩnh" Vietmax để nhận phần quà hấp dẫn từ Tiger Beer. Tham gia trò chơi tại: www.tigerbeer.com.vn

----------


## Boom Bo

"Nếu bạn dám ước mơ, bạn có thể bước ra những khuôn khổ". Xem Vietmax chia sẻ thành công của mình tại: https://youtu.be/uSQNkOaqbRk

----------


## Boom Bo

Các bạn đã sẵn sàng chinh phục Bức tường Tiger cao nhất Việt Nam chưa? Hãy có mặt tại CV Lê Thị Riêng, Q.10, Tp.HCM từ ngày 7/5 đến ngày 9/5 để thử sức nhé! 
Xem thông tin chi tiết: www.tigerbeer.com.vn

----------


## Boom Bo

Chỉ còn 1 ngày nữa chương trình Tiger "Đánh Thức Bản Lĩnh" sẽ diễn ra. Có mặt tại CV Lê Thị Riêng từ ngày 7/5 đến ngày 9/5 để chinh phục bức tường Tiger cao nhất Việt Nam. Xem thông tin chi tiết: www.tigerbeer.com.vn

----------


## Boom Bo

Cùng ca sỹ Đông Nhi và Ông Cao Thắng chinh phục bức tường Tiger cao nhất Việt Nam tại CV Lê Thị Riêng vào lúc 15h00 ngày 7/5.
Xem thông tin chi tiết: www.tigerbeer.com.vn

----------


## Boom Bo

Hình ảnh sự kiện "Đánh thức bản lĩnh" cùng Tiger

----------


## Boom Bo

Chinh phục bức tường Tiger cao nhất Việt Nam để có những trải nghiệm độc đáo và tạo động lực vượt qua thử thách.
Xem thông tin chi tiết: www.tigerbeer.com.vn

----------


## Boom Bo

Hãy tham gia chinh phục bức tường Tiger cao nhất Việt Nam từ ngày 22/05 - 24/05 tại Aeon Mall Tân Phú để "Đánh Thức Bản Lĩnh" của mình. Thông tin chi tiết: www.tigerbeer.com.vn

----------


## Boom Bo

"Nếu bạn dám ước mơ, bạn có thể bước ra khỏi những khuôn khổ". Xem Vietmax chia sẻ thành công của mình tại: https://youtu.be/uSQNkOaqbRk

----------


## Boom Bo

"Đánh Thức Bản Lĩnh" cùng Tiger Beer và chinh phục giải thưởng hấp dẫn tại: www.tigerbeer.com.vn

----------


## Boom Bo

"Đánh Thức Bản Lĩnh" khi chinh phục bức tường Tiger cao nhất Việt Nam tại Aeon Mall Tân Phú từ ngày 22/5 đến ngày 24/5. Xem thông tin chi tiết tại: www.tigerbeer.com.vn

----------


## Boom Bo

"Đánh Thức Bản Lĩnh" cùng Tiger Beer và chinh phục giải thưởng hấp dẫn tại: www.tigerbeer.com.vn

----------


## Boom Bo

Có mặt tại Aeon Mall lúc 19h00 ngày 24/5 để tham gia sự kiện Tiger "Đánh Thức Bản Lĩnh" với sự góp mặt của ca sỹ Đông Nhi, Vietmax, nhóm PB Nation, ảo thuật gia Petey Majik...
Xem thông tin chi tiết: www.tigerbeer.com.vn

----------


## Boom Bo

"Nếu bạn dám ước mơ, bạn có thể bước ra khỏi những khuôn khổ". Xem VietMax chia sẻ thành công của mình tại: https://youtu.be/uSQNkOaqbRk

----------


## Boom Bo

Bạn đã chinh phục Bức tường Tiger cao nhất Việt Nam chưa? Hãy có mặt tại Aeon Mall Tân Phú từ ngày 22/5 đến ngày 24/5 để có những trải nghiệm độc đáo. Xem thông tin chi tiết: www.tigerbeer.com.vn

https://youtu.be/q1rRVCbGvD4

----------


## Boom Bo

"Đánh Thức Bản Lĩnh" khi chinh phục bức tường Tiger cao nhất Việt Nam tại Aeon Mall Tân Phú từ ngày 22/5 đến ngày 24/5. Xem thông tin chi tiết tại: www.tigerbeer.com.vn

----------


## Boom Bo

Hãy tham gia chinh phục bức tường Tiger cao nhất Việt Nam từ ngày 22/05 - 24/05 tại Aeon Mall Tân Phú để "Đánh Thức Bản Lĩnh" của mình, nhiều phần quà hấp dẫn đang chờ bạn. Thông tin chi tiết: www.tigerbeer.com.vn

----------


## Boom Bo

Chương trình chinh phục bức tường Tiger bắt đầu lúc 15h30 tại Aeon Mall Tân Phú vào ngày 22/5. Hãy cùng Tiger #Danhthucbanlinh trong chiều nay. Xem thông tin chi tiết: www.tigerbeer.com.vn

----------


## Boom Bo

Có mặt tại Aeon Mall lúc 19h00 ngày 24/5 để tham gia sự kiện Tiger "Đánh Thức Bản Lĩnh" với sự góp mặt của ca sỹ Đông Nhi, VietMax, nhóm PB Nation, ảo thuật gia Petey Majik...
Xem thông tin chi tiết: www.tigerbeer.com.vn

----------


## Boom Bo

Các bạn hãy mau có mặt tại Aeon Mall Tân Phú vào lúc 19h00 tối nay để tham gia sự kiện Tiger "Đánh Thức Bản Lĩnh" với sự góp mặt của ca sỹ Đông Nhi, VietMax, nhóm PB Nation, ảo thuật gia Petey Majik...
Xem thông tin chi tiết: www.tigerbeer.com.vn

----------


## Boom Bo

Tiger Beer xin gửi lời cám ơn tới các Tiger Fan đã tham gia chương trình Tiger "Đánh Thức Bản Lĩnh"!
Chúng tôi sẽ tiếp tục mang đến cho các bạn nhiều chương trình hấp dẫn và độc đáo, các bạn hãy cập nhật thường xuyên Website và FB Tiger Beer nhé!

----------


## Boom Bo

Hãy chờ đón sự bất ngờ mà Tiger Beer sẽ dành cho bạn trong thời gian tới. Tiger Beer luôn đồng hành cùng các bạn trong hành trình vượt qua rào cản của cuộc sống.

----------


## Boom Bo

Phan Thanh Nhiên – Người Việt Nam đầu tiên chinh phục đỉnh Everest đã chứng minh có những phép màu mang tên nghị lực, anh đã ‪#‎danhthucbanlinh‬ theo đuổi ngọn lửa đam mê của chính mình. Còn các bạn thì sao?

----------

